# Ohio Homestead



## dogrunner (Mar 2, 2009)

We will be listing our home near Bremen Ohio soon. This is half way between Columbus and Athens. Just over 3 acres, 2,100 ft2 house 3 BR 2 Bath. 1 acre fully fenced in, large garden (all organic) fully deer-proof fenced, 3 separate fenced in poultry runs with coops. Oversized 2 car attached garage. This is a beautiful home, it is a late 1800's farmhouse fully renovated 7 years ago. We love the property and house but are relocating closer to family. I will post photos and a link to the listing when it goes live. Price will be $185,000.


----------



## eggman (Mar 4, 2007)

Dogrunner we are looking to move back to Ohio and your place sound like what we might be looking for. Are you located in Bremen or outside? That is really beautiful country down there.
I have people that live down on the river, so wouldn't be that far to visit.
Sounds like you are able to raise some animals which is what I would like to do.
Actually we are coming in to Ohio next week end for my fathers birthday, he'll be 90. I think now that we will drive through Bremen and check the town out. I'll be interested in seeing your pictures.


----------



## dogrunner (Mar 2, 2009)

We finally have a listing up if anyone is interested.

http://www.realtor.com/realestatean...-Run-Rd-Se_Bremen_OH_43107_M43470-49065?row=2


----------



## dogrunner (Mar 2, 2009)

New pictures, new price!
http://www.realtor.com/realestatean...Run-Rd-Se_Bremen_OH_43107_M43470-49065?row=12


----------



## John_Canada (Aug 17, 2013)

200 miles north and I would be looking at it tomorrow!


----------



## dogrunner (Mar 2, 2009)

Still on the market.


----------



## dogrunner (Mar 2, 2009)

Still on the market. Asking $169,900.


----------

